# Arioso Duo at Lincoln Cathedral



## Dawn@DiabetesUK (Nov 12, 2009)

Enjoy an evening of classical music in the atmospheric surrounds of Lincoln Cathedral's Chapter House and help raise vital funds for Diabetes UK.

Monday 7 December 2009
7.30pm
The Chapter House, Lincoln Cathedral

Arioso Duo are Clare Lee (violin) and Liz Paling (piano).

Music by Beethoven, Massenet, Debussy and others. 

Complimentary glass of wine and mince pie at the interval.

Tickets:  ?12 in advance, available from Lincoln Cathedral shop or from Diabetes UK East Midlands - call 0115 950 7147.


----------

